# Wanted Canada



## bobby13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Specifically, We're interested in going to Montreal during December/2007. Any suggestions from TUG members who've found a place?


----------



## jesuis1837 (Jan 7, 2007)

Closest TS of quality around there is Club Intrawest i think...  Nothing within 30 min drive from Montreal for sure.  Mt Tremblay is a good 1 hour drive at least...   If there is a TS close from MTL i would like to know but i see nothing!


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jan 7, 2007)

The dollar has weakened considerably against the Canadian Dollar the last decade or so. Still, there are some wonderful small hotels in Montreal that are much cheaper than equivelent hotels in NYC, Boston, or SFO. Try to get one near a subway stop or "Underground Montreal" which makes it a year round walking city.

It's a fun town for a 3-4 day stay. 7 days there may be too much, others could certainly differ on that opinion.

Have always had a blast visiting Montreal - highly recommended.

John


----------



## PeelBoy (Jan 8, 2007)

If your focus is Montreal, I would suggest staying in a downtown hotel, about $150 per night.

If TS is a must, Mt. Tremblant is the only option.  It is a good 90 minutes, but if the weather is bad (we had a good weather December 2006), I won't consider a day trip from Tremblant to Montreal.


----------



## BarCol (Jan 9, 2007)

I would be using Priceline to get a hotel in Montreal at considerably less than $150 per night. Althgouh you can't choose the specific hotel you want, you can pick downtown and the"star" range. We genrally get the Hyatt or Holiday Inn (preder Hyatt) which are both 3 stars for around a max of $75 USD per night and often closer to $55 USD per night in the winter, and early December is not exactly high season I don't think. Downside of course is no kitchen, but Montral is a City of restaurants so I would be cooking anyway


----------



## Aldo (Jan 9, 2007)

We just spent a week at Auberge du Lac Morency, in St. Hippolyte, a short hour north of Montreal, maybe halfway between Montreal and Mt. Tremblant.

I'd recommend it very highly.  Beautiful setting, nice facilities, friendly staff.  Great tiny grocery in the village.  The little Chinese cafe right on the east side of the City Park in nearby St. Jerome is to die for.


----------



## eal (Jan 9, 2007)

We have been a couple of times to the Auberge at Lac Morency (also called Geo Group at Lac Morency,  Club Geopremiere at Lac Morency, and Geoholiday Heights) and enjoyed it immensely.  Montreal is a relatively short drive down a limited-access 4-lane highway.


----------



## bobby13 (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank you everyone for all your help! Sorry I wasn't clear in my previous post, but here is what we want to do:

We would like to visit Canada in Christmas week of 2007. 

We would like to be closer to Montreal or Quebec City - more history and culture to explore. But we want Eastern Canada in Christmas.

Is anyone interested in a direct trade or can anyone direct us to a 
place where this can be arranged?

Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## BevL (Jan 13, 2007)

Dear Bobby13:

I've edited your post in that advertisements for direct exchanges aren't allowed on the BBS.  I'd suggest that you might try the classified ad section - I don't know of anywhere else on the TUG BBS board that you could post this request.

You might also try posting over on www.timeshareforums.com

Bev


----------



## CSB (Jan 13, 2007)

I apologize because I suggested to Bobby13 to ask the question about anyone wanting to directly exchange or give any information about how to arrange a direct exchange. I was not aware that it would be considered an advertisement and could not remember that there was a section in the classifies that covered it.

Sorry. 

Bev, I would like to know if this question is ok -- "Can anyone suggest a site for arranging a direct exchange with another timeshare owner?"

Thank you, Cindy


----------



## BevL (Jan 13, 2007)

CSB said:


> I apologize because I suggested to Bobby13 to ask the question about anyone wanting to directly exchange or give any information about how to arrange a direct exchange. I was not aware that it would be considered an advertisement and could not remember that there was a section in the classifies that covered it.
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> ...



No need to apologize - I know it wasn't a "blatant" advertisement, but we try to be consistent with that type of thing here.  Yes, certainly asking where a direct exchange could be arranged is fine, as long as you don't post what resort you want to directly trade.


----------

